# Indialantic Surf Report



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Started out to the surf about 7:30 this AM and thought I woud have about 3 hours till low tide . Chunked some bonito and sent it out for the toothies . Landed 1 Dinner size Nurse . Nothing else much going on .Headed in about noon .Will post some pics later,


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

One of these days I'll be back over there and we'll sit and have some beers, maybe the fish will bite too.  Just have to find a job so I can afford to fish again.


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey E, what are you looking for? The wife has a lot of clients. It's all kinds of work. IM me some info and i will talk to her.( I get in late so i get online late)


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Tasted Great On The Grill !!!!!



















Hey E bring the beers and cute little Surfer Girl.
How is her nose doing?


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

Koz, is Nurse Shark really good eating? I can't catch them at all at Playalinda  I don't understand, is there something different with the beach down there than up here? Is that the Northern most limit of a Nurse Shark? I can catch many types of Shark up here but them?  Ed-u-cate me


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Her nose is getting better, and I will bring some beer next time I get over that way. Can't wait to have another shark steak with you!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Sounds good E.  


Reelbehind 

Nurse sharks are believed to be non-migratory, but they pose a puzzling problem. They are common in the tropical waters of the Western Atlantic, are frequently found in aquariums and easily kept in captivity. They prefer water temperatures between 20°-30°C (68°-86° F). Nurse sharks hardly move at all during the daytime, and researchers believe that they inhabit one location for much of their lives. They can frequently be found sitting motionless, often piled on top of one another, while resting on the ocean floor. They may also be found in caves or under coral reefs. They are nocturnal hunters, foraging at night, and tagged individuals have been identified returning repeatedly to the same caves or resting sites at the end of each night's hunting. 

Nurse sharks prefer water temperatures between 20°-30°C(68°-86° F). Since they are prefer warm temperatures and feed on non-migratory animals such as spiny lobsters, small squid, and mollusks, nurse sharks stay in the same tropical locations all their lives. One of the mysteries of migration is that nurse sharks are occasionally found in New England in the summer, but not in the winter when the water temperature drops well below 20°C (68°F). Why are nurse sharks found at all in a region where water temperatures clearly drop below their range? Do some nurse sharks migrate? If so, where do they go? Do they hibernate like bears by slowing down their metabolism (nurse sharks clearly eat less when the water temperature is cold, feeding only once every two weeks or so) ? No one knows for certain where they are in the cold months of the year in New England. 

Food Value is excellent probably the best of the sharks.
I have never had a bad tasting one yet and I think that might be due to their diet. Not much of a fighter when hooked. It's like pulling a wet rag . World Record is 210 #

Maybe I have the horse shoe up my A$$. I'm not sure why you might not get into them from time to time. Maybe I'm just lucky and hitting them in the head with the bait while they are all gathered up taking it easy during the day?  Maybe they just have not set up shop were you are fishing , take a trip down here and bring your fav beverage and we will see whats for dinner.  

I like this size alot better. Little more left overs.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

You're making me hungry just looking at it.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Bring the surfer as well. Make a old man smile.


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

Koz, guess i need to come on down there and try.  Maybe you do have a Horseshoe up the a$$, maybe it is time for a get together? I may have some luck this time getting there, instead of being rear-ended and not getting there at all


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Sounds like a P&S Summer get together might be in order. I will start working on it soon.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well if it happens within the next two weeks I will be there!! Get together or not you will probably be seeing me next week Koz!  Hope to catch up with you too E. We should catch a beer together for sure. I'll be in the Apopka/Altamonte Springs area next tuesday. Have to wait to get my stuff situated to bring my son to Germany. I will let you know when I get there.


----------



## Fox Watersports (Jul 17, 2005)

*Ummmm....Not to rain on anyone's parade......*

...But I believe that Nurses are listed as a large coastal shark, which NMFS has deemed to be greater than 54" in length in order to keep.........

Might want to watch what you say/pics you post, but I'm right there with ya', all them lobsters they eat makes 'em sweet............


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Like I said Koz, I can probably get us a good group discount at Sunglow Pier. Let me know if you want me to check into it.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Fox Watersports said:


> ...But I believe that Nurses are listed as a large coastal shark, which NMFS has deemed to be greater than 54" in length in order to keep.........


From what I've seen sharks don't have any size limit. it's just a limit of 1-2 a day


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

CHAPTER 68B-44 SHARKS AND RAYS
68B-44.002 Definitions.
68B-44.003 Bag Limit Applicable to State Waters, Gear Restriction.
68B-44.004 Practice of Finning Prohibited; Removal of Fins from Sharks Harvested in State Waters Prohibited;
Compliance with Federal Requirements; Filleting Prohibited.
68B-44.005 Commercial Harvest of Sharks: Federal Permit Required.
68B-44.006 Commercial Season; Season Closure; Prohibition of Sale.
68B-44.008 Protected Species: Sawfishes, Basking Shark, Whale Shark, White Shark, Sand Tiger Shark, Bigeye
Sand Tiger Shark, Manta Ray, and Spotted Eagle Ray; Prohibition of Harvest, Landing, and Sale.
68B-44.002 Definitions.
As used in this rule chapter:
(1) “Harvest” means the catching or taking of a marine organism by any means whatsoever, followed by a reduction of such
organism to possession. Marine organisms that are caught but immediately returned to the water free, alive, and unharmed are not
harvested.
(2) “Harvest for commercial purposes” means the taking or harvest of a marine organism for purposes of sale or with intent to
sell.
(3) “Finning” means removing the fins of a shark and returning the remainder of the shark to the water.
(4) “Land,” when used in connection with the harvest of marine organisms, means the physical act of bringing the harvested
organism ashore.
(5) “Ray” means any species of the Order Rajiformes, or any part thereof.
(6) “Shark” means any of the following species or any part thereof (excluding fins unattached as authorized in this chapter):
(a) Large coastal species:
1. Great hammerhead – Sphyrna mokarran.
2. Scalloped hammerhead – Sphyrna lewini.
3. Smooth hammerhead – Sphyrna zygaena.
4. White shark – Carcharodon carcharias.
5. Nurse shark – Ginglymostoma cirratum.
6. Bignose shark – Carcharhinus altimus.
7. Blacktip shark – Carcharhinus limbatus.
8. Bull shark – Carcharhinus leucas.
9. Caribbean reef shark – Carcharhinus perezi.
10. Dusky shark – Carcharhinus obscurus.
11. Galapagos shark – Carcharhinus galapagensis.
12. Lemon shark – Negaprion brevirostris.
13. Narrowtooth shark – Carcharhinus brachyurus.
14. Night shark – Carcharhinus signatus.
15. Sandbar shark – Carcharhinus plumbeus.
16. Silky shark – Carcharhinus falciformis.
17. Spinner shark – Carcharhinus brevipinna.
18. Tiger shark – Galeocerdo cuvieri.
19. Bigeye sand tiger – Odontaspis noronhai.
20. Sand tiger shark – Odontaspis taurus.
(b) Small coastal species:
1. Atlantic angel shark – Squatina dumerili.
2. Bonnethead – Sphyrna tiburo.
3. Atlantic sharpnose shark – Rhizoprionodon terraenovae.
4. Blacknose shark – Carcharhinus acronotus.
5. Caribbean sharpnose shark – Rhizoprionodon porosus.
6. Finetooth shark – Carcharhinus isodon.
7. Smalltail shark – Carcharhinus porosus.
(c) Pelagic species:
1. Bigeye sixgill shark – Hexanchus vitulus.
2. Sevengill shark – Heptranchias perlo.
3. Sixgill shark – Hexanchus griseus.
4. Longfin mako – Isurus paucus.
5. Porbeagle shark – Lamna nasus.
6. Shortfin mako – Isurus oxyrinchus.
- 342
7. Blue shark – Prionace glauca.
8. Oceanic whitetip shark – Carcharhinus longimanus.
9. Bigeye thresher – Alopias superciliosus.
10. Thresher shark – Alopias vulpinus.
(7) “Spearing” means the catching or taking of a fish by bow hunting, gigging, spearfishing, or by any device used to capture a
fish by piercing the body. Spearing does not include the catching or taking of a fish by a hook with hook and line gear, or by
snagging (snatch hooking).
Specific Authority Art. IV, Sec. 9, Fla. Const. Law Implemented Art. IV, Sec. 9, Fla. Const. History–New 4-8-92, Amended 1-1-98, Formerly
46-44.002.
68B-44.003 Bag Limit Applicable to State Waters, Gear Restriction.
(1) No person shall harvest in or from the waters of the state more than one shark per day; provided, however, that the
possession of more than two sharks harvested from state waters aboard any vessel with two or more persons is prohibited.
(2) The harvest or attempted harvest of any shark in or from state waters by spearing is prohibited.
Specific Authority Art. IV, Sec. 9, Fla. Const. Law Implemented Art. IV, Sec. 9, Fla. Const. History–New 4-8-92, Amended 1-1-98, Formerly
46-44.003.
68B-44.004 Practice of Finning Prohibited; Removal of Fins from Sharks Harvested in State Waters Prohibited;
Compliance with Federal Requirements; Filleting Prohibited.
(1) No person shall engage in the practice of finning.
(2) No person shall remove any fin of any shark harvested in state waters while in or on such waters or prior to the shark being
landed.
(3) Persons returning from federal Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ) waters adjacent to state waters with sharks or shark fins
harvested there shall not stop in state waters to fish and shall land any shark or shark fins in the proportion specified in 50 C.F.R. §
678.21(a)(2).
(4) No person shall fillet any shark while in or on state waters. The possession while in or on state waters of any shark that has
been sliced, divided, filleted, ground, skinned, scaled, or deboned, is prohibited. Mere evisceration or “gutting” of such fish, mere
removal of gills, or removal of the heads and tails, is not prohibited.
Specific Authority Art. IV, Sec. 9, Fla. Const. Law Implemented Art. IV, Sec. 9, Fla. Const. History–New 4-8-92, Amended 2-14-94, 1-1-98,
Formerly 46-44.004.
68B-44.005 Commercial Harvest of Sharks: Federal Permit Required.
No person shall harvest sharks in or from the waters of the state for commercial purposes or sell any shark harvested from such
waters unless such person is in possession of a valid federal annual vessel permit for sharks issued pursuant to 50 C.F.R. § 678.4 or
written authorization of such harvest or sale from the Regional Director of the National Marine Fisheries Service pursuant to 50
C.F.R. § 678.27.
Specific Authority Art. IV, Sec. 9, Fla. Const. Law Implemented Art. IV, Sec. 9, Fla. Const. History–New 4-8-92, Amended 2-14-94, Formerly
46-44.005.
68B-44.006 Commercial Season; Season Closure; Prohibition of Sale.
(1) All persons harvesting sharks for commercial purposes shall have a season that begins on July 1 of each year and continues
through June 30 of the following year, unless closed earlier pursuant to subsection (2).
(2)(a) If at any time the harvest of any species of large or small coastal sharks for commercial purposes in waters of the federal
Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ) adjacent to Florida waters is closed, corresponding state waters shall be closed to commercial
harvest of the species affected by the federal closure, from the date of such closure until federal waters are reopened to the
commercial harvest of such species.
(b) During the period of any state waters closure pursuant to paragraph (a), the harvest, possession, or landing for commercial
purposes, or the sale, purchase, or exchange, of any species to which the closure applies, is prohibited. These prohibitions shall not
apply to trade in shark carcasses or fins that were harvested, offloaded, and purchased, sold, or exchanged prior to the closure.
Specific Authority Art. IV, Sec. 9, Fla. Const. Law Implemented Art. IV, Sec. 9, Fla. Const. History–New 4-8-92, Amended 2-14-94, 1-1-98,
Formerly 46-44.006, Amended 7-1-03.
68B-44.008 Protected Species: Sawfishes, Basking Shark, Whale Shark, White Shark, Sand Tiger Shark, Bigeye Sand
Tiger Shark, Spiny Dogfish, Manta Ray, and Spotted Eagle Ray; Prohibition of Harvest, Landing, and Sale.
(1) Pursuant to Section 370.027(2)(f), Florida Statutes, the smalltooth sawfish (Pristis pectinata), largetooth sawfish (Pristis
pristis), basking shark (Cetorhinus maximus), whale shark (Rhincodon typus), white shark (Carcharodon carcharias), sand tiger
shark (Odontaspis taurus), bigeye sand tiger (Odontaspis noronhai), spiny dogfish (Squalus acanthias), manta ray (species of the
- 343
genus Manta and Mobula), and spotted eagle ray (Aetobatus narinari) are hereby declared and designated protected species. The
purposes of this designation are to increase public awareness of the need for extensive conservation action in order to prevent these
resources from becoming endangered and to encourage voluntary conservation practices.
(2) No person shall harvest, possess, land, purchase, sell, or exchange any smalltooth sawfish, largetooth sawfish, basking
shark, whale shark, white shark, sand tiger shark, bigeye sand tiger shark, spiny dogfish, manta ray, or spotted eagle ray, or any part
of any of these species.
Specific Authority Art. IV, Sec. 9, Fla. Const. Law Implemented Art. IV, Sec. 9, Fla. Const. History–New 4-8-92, Amended 1-1-98, Formerly
46-44.008, Amended 7-1-03.


----------



## Fox Watersports (Jul 17, 2005)

*That's STATE law......*

Minimum length is FEDERAL, and Florida does comply with it, even though it's not on the State "books".

Anyway, just putting it out there, didn't want to ruffle any feathers.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Fish in pics look 52"+ to me. Bet they were good. Kozlow congrats on some nice fish.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Can you post a link to the Federal minimums?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I think this be what he may be talking about KZ.
http://www.nmfs.noaa.gov/sfa/hms/brochures/shark.recreational2004.brochure.pdf



I am gonna do some checking on this. If I'm wrong I will be the first to admit it . Thanks for bringing it to the attention of myself and others. 

See Ya next week Jason give me the call.

KZ thanks for the offer on Sunglow.


----------



## BrandyFish (Jul 27, 2005)

i did a little checking on this myself and as long as you are fishing from shore there is no problem because you are in state waters...this would apply if you had a boat and ventured into federal waters....only federal closures will have and effect on state waters. hope this helps


----------



## fuzzyJR (Jan 20, 2005)

*210# is a world record!!!! WOW*

wow, i know i have destroyed a world record then. Just last weekend i caught one 25miles out of Steinhatchee in 55ft of water, approximatly 9ft and 300+lbs. Surf rat caught one in Juno that was larger than mine, maybe 350lbs on the beach. Maybe i should have kept it but it was toooo purdy. Mike


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Thanks BrandyFish for info.


----------

